# custom tagging



## The Headspace (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there a way to get a brand of t shirt (hanes, gildan, etc) to send you shirts already tagged with your custom tag?


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

A lot of manufacturers will provide this as an extra cost option. I use TSC most of the time, and they can do this for you: TSC Apparel


----------



## lewis1987 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes i've seen a few printers off this at an extra cost


----------



## Maryiscontary (Jan 13, 2014)

The least expensive option, if you are doing the shirts yourself, is to have the tagging done in the same city/place you are doing the T-shirt work. I say this because between shipping costs, and with extra sets of hands working on your items, it is very important you have the ability to visually inspect all finished shirts.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maryiscontary said:


> The least expensive option, if you are doing the shirts yourself, is to have the tagging done in the same city/place you are doing the T-shirt work. I say this because between shipping costs, and with extra sets of hands working on your items, it is very important you have the ability to visually inspect all finished shirts.


Even cheaper is doing it yourself......Sewing in tags is easy work once you get the hang of it....


----------



## Maryiscontary (Jan 13, 2014)

Very true, the closer you can keep the operations near you, whether you do it our outsource it, the better.


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

I designed a hang tag and had overnightprints.com print 200 of them for around $30. I bought a tag gun and the plastic "hang" things for about $10 on eBay with free shipping. I tag my own as I'm folding them. Super cheap.


----------



## Maryiscontary (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think paper hang tags was what the original poster was referring to...?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

ClutchInc said:


> I designed a hang tag and had overnightprints.com print 200 of them for around $30. I bought a tag gun and the plastic "hang" things for about $10 on eBay with free shipping. I tag my own as I'm folding them. Super cheap.


Nice tags......And hang tags are nice as a "Point of Sale" addition, however, a sewn in tag makes you repeat sales long after the hang tag is discarded.....


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Nice tags......And hang tags are nice as a "Point of Sale" addition, however, a sewn in tag makes you repeat sales long after the hang tag is discarded.....


My bad, guys. I was reading tags as hang tags, not sewn in tags....


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I am actually prepping my art work to have plastisoled onto transfer paper that I will then heat press as tag less . The biggest issue I have so far is getting the point size and knockout size correct. I think I have it pretty good but will make sure the printer (Semo Imprints) says it will work. I hope it works well.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

chunkymonkey said:


> The biggest issue I have so far is getting the point size and knockout size correct.


Semo recommends 12pt or larger.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

splathead said:


> Semo recommends 12pt or larger.


Yeah I got all that so I should be good. Thanks.


----------

